# Imi



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

hi, i bought a new house in march of this year and i have just received a imi bill for 2016. surely we are not liable for this.the old owners have moved out of portugal so they will not be paying it.cheers dave.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Are you sure it's for the new house and not for your previous house?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Your lawyers in conjunction with the vendors lawyers should have taken care of all of this when you bought and the purchase transaction was done, it's a major part of their duty to review all outstanding 'debts' and hold enough funds to cover them when due.

IMI is always a year behind (in 2017 you pay for 2016). I suggest you send the bill to your lawyer and ask them to sort it out


----------

